# Help with .cwk file



## budscyn (Aug 27, 2002)

I have just received a file with a .cwk file extension. I think that this is an Appleworks extension. Is there any way that I can view this file? I have Windows Office XP with Windows 2000 O/S


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Doubtful and not to my knowledge. Try opening it from Word using "Recover text from any file" as the file of type (don't forget to change it back to doc!), and perhaps you can get the data?

But here's a nice little resource link for ya.

http://filext.com/


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

i dont think its an apple works document. open it in notepad,,, then you should be able to get the text from it along with a bunch of other weird characters


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It is a claris works file from AppleWorks...DreamBoat's method might help you get most of the text, although formatting will probably be lost.
Or you can convert the file into DOC format so Word can read it using MacLink Plus, the downside, MLP isnt free. I can't find a free tool that converts that format. 
You could have a friend with a Mac save it as DOC for you (the latest versions of appleworks can save as doc).


----------

